# What to do with Apple Butter?



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 23, 2013)

I still have 4 doz pints of apple butter from last season.  Some of it is caramel apple butter.  I'm running out of ideas for using.  I am going to try a Polk cake with spice cake and put caramel apple butter on it with a caramel flavored whip cream.  But, I need to use this stuff up.  Any and all suggestions welcomed, although I don't like it on meat as a general rule.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2013)

Give it away!  That's what I've been doing, people love the stuff (one jar at a time).  Your local food pantry or shelter also might appreciate some if they will take homemade canned goods.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 23, 2013)

Swap your apple butter for my pear butter. Nobody around here will even try it.

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2013)

Chef Munky said:


> Swap your apple butter for my pear butter. Nobody around here will even try it.
> 
> Munky.



What?!?  Pear butter is soooo good, what's wrong with your people?


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> What?!?  Pear butter is soooo good, what's wrong with your people?



Dunno what's wrong with them. 
Haven't canned since. What's the point?


----------



## bakechef (Sep 23, 2013)

I've use it in place of pumpkin in baked goods with good results.  Having the concentrated flavor of apple butter tastes great in muffins and cakes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm seriously wishing both of you lived close by.  I'd take some, with extreme gratitude.

But, in answer to your question, 
1.use the apple butter in quick-bread batters
2. or apple cake.  
3. make home made toaster pastry with it.  
4. Use it to make apple fritters.  
5. Use it in pastry dough, as in roll it up, like in a cinnamon roll, add nuts, and dust with sugar and cinnamon.  
6. Use it as a base in apple pie.  Thicken with starch or flour, add apples slices, and bake.
7. fill won ton skins with it, fold and seal the edges, deep fry or brush with butter and bake.  Sprinkle with coarse sugar and cinnamon.
8. Thin with apple juice, warm it, add a bit of cloves, and enjoy as a hot apple beverage.
9. Take a spoonful, and launch it at your dh, or dch.  Then laugh loudly as they wipe it from their faces.
10. Serve it on toast points at luncheons, pot lucks, etc.
11. Roll it in crecent roll dough and serve at luncheions, pot lucks, etc.
12. Make pork roulaides with it as the filling.
13. turn it into sweet & sour sauce for chicken, or pork.
14. Add starch, cook it, and use it between layers of spice cake.  Use the rest to cover the cake, as you would icing.
15. Add diced apple and turn it into a lovely apple crisp, or cobler.
16. Tnhicken ad use it to make apple streusel (sp).
17. Use it in a Napolean
18. Use it in a trifle
19. Use it in stir-fries
20. Add it to fruit salads instead of using whipped cream.

That should give you some ideas, or at least, get you thinking a bit.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 23, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I've use it in place of pumpkin in baked goods with good results.  Having the concentrated flavor of apple butter tastes great in muffins and cakes.



I'd make pear butter if I had pear trees. Neighbors and family are all stocked with my applebutter. Mom eats it straight out of the jar.  Mine is seriously thick and über spicey.  Love it on graham crackers.  Hate putting anything fruity on bread. It makes killer muffins.  Just need new ideas!


----------



## mysterychef (Sep 24, 2013)

Apple butter and a good fresh ground peanut butter sandwich. Its as good as it gets. Also make a good glaze for ham or pork roast.


----------



## merstar (Sep 24, 2013)

From my files:
APPLE CINNAMON MUFFINS
Apple Cinnamon Muffins | Feeding Darragh

VERMONT APPLE CIDER DONUTS WITH MAPLE GLAZE
Culinary in the Desert: Vermont Apple Cider Donuts with Maple Glaze

More recipes to check out:
Using Apple Butter in the Kitchen: 10 Recipes | The Kitchn


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope.  Can't stand anything sweet on bread or meat.  I have hated pb&j all my life. Hubby says I'm strange.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm seriously wishing both of you lived close by.  I'd take some, with extreme gratitude.
> 
> But, in answer to your question,
> 9. Take a spoonful, and launch it at your dh, or dch.  Then laugh loudly as they wipe it from their faces.


  My favorite, but I wouldn't do that.  Because I want to be nice to Himself?  Heck no!  Because I wouldn't want to waste even a spoonful.

We like it along with cottage cheese.  I suppose you don't like cottage cheese though, huh Rasp?  Our son's favorite was was using it as a filling between two toasted waffles.  That might not work though since you might consider waffles "bread".  Good luck using it up/giving it away!  Wish you could send some our way too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2013)

Razz, by my calculations, you have 6 gallons of apple butter left a year after making it and you don't like it with bread or meat, the most common uses. Why do you make so much?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 24, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Razz, by my calculations, you have 6 gallons of apple butter left a year after making it and you don't like it with bread or meat, the most common uses. Why do you make so much?



Good question, GG.  I know our one apple tree produces so many apples during certain years, it's hard to know what to do with them all. 

I gave some AB to a friend who grew up in Amish country, and loved the stuff, but was sad that she couldn't buy it when she moved here.  I told her about the CP method I use, easy as apple pie!  (Actually, MUCH easier!)


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 25, 2013)

I love cottage cheese. Grandma used to make her own for her kolache.  Waffles have sugar in them, so apple butter can be put on them.  Just can't put butter on sweet bread/muffins or sweet stuff on non sweet bread.  I have become more lenient in my old age, as I no longer throw away a peanut butter jar that has jelly in it.  I just scoop all the offending Ick off the peanut butter! LOL!


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, and I made so much of it because I could!  I get rather OCD while canning... It was a big apple year for us.  I also canned lots of sliced apples for pies etc.  My hubby wanted lots for his nightly English muffins. However, I have learned my lesson, and did develop a great apple butter. I eat it on graham crackers! It's so thick that it is great between layer cakes, and makes good muffins. Oooo! The grape butter is still cooking down in the roaster. Smells heavenly!


----------

